# Sticky  A Budgie Breeding Diet



## CuteLittleBirdies

*A Budgie Breeding Diet

Here are some things every breeding pair of budgies need in their diet well before the nest box is put up and they are encouraged to breed.

It can take months to get your pair eating what they need to if they are not used to some of these things, an while they are in the process of raising a clutch is not when you want to be switching their diet if you can help it.

By getting them on the perfect breeding diet before you allow them to breed, you are setting them up for a healthy successful clutch, and a much more enjoyable breeding experience!

A Budgie Breeding Diet

*


----------

